# VRI not so dumb re: Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort (Sunterra/Breakers)



## KenK (Sep 8, 2006)

The very shabby neighbor of the FLBR on Sunrise Blvd & the Ocean was named the Holiday Inn.  The Blackstone Group took over several Ft LAud hotels, this being one.

They decided the average pull for a nights lodging will be about $400.00 (after the 'fix-up).  (This was what rich folk might have called a suzzy area..will all be renewed soon)

Next to this hotel sits the VRI resort.  Those paying the 1000 yearly assesments might someday be able to rent their small L/O for more than they might have thought possible-soon.  

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/busines...ep08,0,7475960.story?coll=sfla-business-front


----------



## Spence (Sep 9, 2006)

Spread the word to eBay bidders, they're not taking the bait.

South Florida OCEAN VIEW Red Week TIMESHARE DEED
Paypal - No Reserve- Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort	
Item number: 260028476640

RCI RED WEEK FT. LAUDERDALE BEACH RESORT TIMESHARE
1 BDM/1 BATH HIGH TRADE SEASON ON THE ATLANTIC BEACHES	
Item number: 270026186608

Ft. Lauderdale Florida Beach Timeshare - Weeks 49 & 50
Item number: 330022554064


----------



## abc31 (Sep 9, 2006)

I didn't know Holiday Inn was in the timeshare business.  Is this their first one?


----------



## BM243923 (Sep 9, 2006)

I really don't understand why people trash the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort.  As I have stated previously in posts I purchased a 1 bedroom unit week 9.  Because of all the negative reports posted here I went there and stayed a week just last week.  I purchased the week from Sky Auction for a great price $218.00.  When I got their I was pleased with the outside of the building they have painted it all a yellow colour no more blue.  The girls at the front desk were friendly and gave me the key to my room.  They gave me a unit which is the same as the one I purchased but 1 floor higher as mine was not available.  We went upstairs and checked the unit out and it is nicely furnished, not the like previous reviews have said that goodwill would not take it.  After getting acquainted with the unit, we went downstairs and I told the front desk girls, the place was very nice.  They asked if I wanted to see the model suite, which is how the building will look after the renovations start in October.  They removed the carpeting, and put in ceramic tile throughout, and very luxury furniture.  Everything is totally new nothing was kept of the old stuff.  All new appliances etc, granite counters in the kitchen and bathroom.  I was very pleased with my purchase which I might add I paid $1000.00 for winter season week.  My review of the place should be posted in the reviews shortly as I submitted it yesterday.


----------



## KenK (Sep 9, 2006)

New
  You probably stayed in a new refurb unit.  The majority of the exterior public areas were first to be refurbed....

   The Holiday Inn is not a T/S.  It is (was) one of the beachfront hotels (next to the VRI) that had gotten very shabby.  If you check Trip Advisor, you will see mostly neg reviews.

   Three blocks from this area is an upscale shopping area with Dillards, Macys/Burdines, Nieman Marcus and Saks 5th.....BUT NO BIG food store.

    Spence....I don't think the bidders will care....the main fees & taxes of the T/S weeks in S Fl are already very high....but many here are reporting $1000 a week rental for the small L/O section....Jan, Feb, March & April at another T/S in Ft Laud.


----------



## BM243923 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ken

The unit I stayed had no renovations done.  They have painted the outside of the building, new windows but the furniture had not been replaced.  The public sections of the building like the lobby had been redone, but the floors in the building have not seen much done according to the staff at the resort.  The model suite they showed me is the only one that had been redone and work begins in the fall on the 18th floor.  They are scheduled to do 2 floors per month and stop at Christmas, and start up again in April till they are finished.  My unit is on the 5th floor, so I won't see the change till 2007 visit.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 10, 2006)

Blackstone also owns the Bahia Mar resort as well as the marina (Pier 66).  They plan on turning the HI into a boutique resort ala Schrager's hotel in South Beach.  It is a welcome addition.  Linda


----------



## Jennie (Sep 11, 2006)

I purchased Weeks 7 & 8 two bedroom lock-offs at the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort (same unit--what a pleasure not to have to pack up and move every Saturday). I could have also purchased Weeks 5 and 6 in the same unit. Of all my timeshare deals, not buying Weeks 5 & 6 is my biggest regret. 

We own 13 other ts weeks, most of them Gold Crown, including 4 weeks at the Royal Resorts in Cancun, one week in Hawaii, three Cape Cod high summer weeks, etc... If I could keep only two, it would be the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort. There is much to love about the place. It takes less than 3 hours to get there by plane from NY where I live. The price of even a ratty motel room during February, especially during President's week, is astronomical. And even with my tiger trader weeks deposited two years in advance, it's difficult to get any decent exchange into southeast Florida in February, let alone a 2 bedroom lock-off. This is definitely one situation where location, location, location makes up for any minor deficiencies in the unit.

The furniture, carpeting, and appliances in the current units need updating but everything is kept clean and in good working order. The units are very spacious. The large balcony overlooking the pool, with the beach in the background, is such a pleasant place to relax. It has a dining table and 4 chairs (more available upon request) and there's plenty of room for chaise lounges too.  

The model unit is beautiful. All units will be totally remodeled by the end of 2007. To their credit, VRI listened to owner comments and made changes to the color scheme, using more tile/less carpeting, etc...before arriving at the final version. 

VRI has invested millions of dollars in structural projects--upgrading the aging elevators, replacing the roof, repaving parking areas, the pool etc...The one time assessment of $1,000. per unit will cover the cost of remodeling all the units. Owners were given the option of paying in full by May 2006, or paying a monthly for a year, with a low rate of interest added on. Seventy-four percent of the owners paid the entire amount by May. It was one assessment I did not resent paying because I knew exactly how it would be spent. I enjoyed our two week stay this year in the old style unit. I am really looking forward to having the added luxury and comfort for future stays. 

This is a large building with a large number of owners. Some people have owned 12-15 units for years and have spent the winter months there, instead of buying a condo. VRI  made aggressive attempts in 2005 and 2006 to foreclose on units that were in arrears, when owners were unresponsive to attempts to negotiate. Numerous weeks have been successfully liquidated through local realtors and Ebay auctions, and there has been a dramatic increase in revenue.  VRI succeeded Sunterra. Sunterra had reportedly let the property badly deteriorate, and had been lax in attending to financial matters. 

The maintenance fee for each of our units is about $750. including Florida real estate taxes. I rented each of the lock-offs for more than that in 2006 (the first year we owned them). The first week my ad was posted on Redweek, I received about a dozen inquiries. One couple offered more than my asking price if I would choose them.

So, yes Ken, I fully agree with you that VRI knew what they were doing when they assumed control of the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort and invested heavily in the restoration of it. 

In case you're wondering, we paid $7,000. for the two weeks plus $2,000. for the special assessments. This is our most expensive ts purchase to date, and I do not regret it.


----------



## BM243923 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jennie

Finally somebody with positive feedback on the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort.
I am a new owner also for week 9.  I paid $500.00 and paid the 1000.00 assesement.  My unit is a 1 bedroom with full kitchen.  

Because of all the negative reviews I booked a unit through Sky Auction and went and checked the place out 2 weeks ago.  I was very pleased with my purchase.  I submitted my review which has just been posted here on Tug check it out.

ben


----------



## Neesie (Sep 11, 2006)

I never stayed at the FLBR, but have "stopped by" a few times when I was in the area.  It is set back a few blocks from the beach.  The retail area immediately surrounding it does not help its curb appeal.  It has a sleazy type of "bars on windows" type of establishments, at least one tattoo shop and a few bars catering to bikers.  I actually enjoy the little restaurant down the street (Primanti's) and the Bonnet House (historical home).  But the immediate neighborhood screams inner city, not relaxed beach property.  

I'm not trying to offend anybody.  It's just that in purchasing real estate the number one rule is: location, location, location.  Even if it is in beautiful Ft. Lauderdale the neighborhood definitely needs some work.  I sincerely hope they get it!


----------



## Jennie (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you click through to the article in the Sun Sentinel newspaper that Ken provided --see the first post above. Once that high end hotel replaces the Holiday Inn, and the rich and famous are staying there, I'm sure that the "sleezy" shops will be quickly pushed out by the enormous rent increases that luxury shops and restaurants will be willing to pay to establish  business there.

That's the whole point of this bbs thread.

I have been vacationing in Ft. Lauderdale in February for over 30 years. I used to own a condo there. The streets surrounding the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort have always been a bit funky, but there has been no significant crime in the area. Tourism is a major source of revenue for the city. They have a lot of police presence to keep crime away from the beach area, especially during the tourist season. I'm sure it will be 12 months of the year once the luxury hotel opens.


----------



## Neesie (Sep 15, 2006)

Jennie, we love Ft. Lauderdale, too.  I checked out the FLBR that last time we were there because I saw it often on eBay.  I usually do go into the neighborhood just to eat at Privanti's....and look forward to it being cleaned up.  I hope it has a bright future.


----------



## KenK (Sep 15, 2006)

Is Privanti's a place I ought to avoid if I don't want to gain anymore weight  

Actually, maybe


----------



## n2hops (Sep 16, 2006)

I believe they are called Primanti Bros. And they make a great pizza Ken.


----------



## KenK (Sep 18, 2006)

Dang....I guess Sweet Tomatoes would be a better bet....except for taste!


----------



## Neesie (Sep 19, 2006)

The chef at Primanti Bros. told me it is standing room only after the bars close, I heard they make an awesome pizza.  It's their burgers that have the cole-slaw and fries piled inside the bun w/burger that keeps me coming back.:whoopie:  Highly recommended!

I won't be going to Florida this winter but will be very curious to check out the FLBR in 2008.  In the meantime, I'll just keep reading TUG2!


----------



## Transit (Sep 19, 2006)

I like that area of fort lauderdale as for the bikers some of those bikes if front of those bars are $100,000 custom choppers and expensive harleys owned by descent poeple. Bulldog's tatoo and other shops in the area have been there for a long time and have good reputations in that industry.The Beach Bar and the Parrott are fun places to hang. I hope that it dosen't turn into another boring Beachplace .The area does need improvements but hopefully without destroying it's character


----------



## KenK (Sep 19, 2006)

Rolling Thunder type place?   This Sat they were heading to various VN Veterans places to raise armed service awareness.  Approx 3000, but a lot more in Arlington Nat Cem. on Memorial Day.  They do sound loud.

At times, they (bikers) hang out at http://www.flickerlite.com on A1A & Beach in Hollywood....very near the Hamburger place GQ & Ophra called the best in the USA (ugh).....Le Tub ...  which it is (ie...a tub) .  The staff are rude, and nasty.  The place is too small to park in, and I don't know how they could still be in business....but when you finally get one, its supposed to be very good.

I'm staying away from Primanti Bros.....even Lulu on TA said very good....I can always pass a burger...but not easily a pizza...


----------



## Ahzroe (Oct 4, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> The very shabby neighbor of the FLBR on Sunrise Blvd & the Ocean was named the Holiday Inn.  The Blackstone Group took over several Ft LAud hotels, this being one.
> 
> They decided the average pull for a nights lodging will be about $400.00 (after the 'fix-up).  (This was what rich folk might have called a suzzy area..will all be renewed soon)
> 
> ...



I just discovered this thread today and due to my delay, the sun-sentinel article can no longer be viewed under the "free" archives.  Can anyone give me a briefing on the article?

I have been an owner at this resort since the early 90s.  I own a fixed week (week 1), 1 bedroom, oceanview, from the 16th floor.  I have never stayed at my home resort.  I have done well with exchanges and I always get an AC for depositing my week.  I was not happy with paying my $1k assessment (who was??), but that was the first assessment I had paid during my ownership.  Based on my memory of last viewing the outside of the building 
(1999), an overhaul was long overdue.  

I have considered selling my unit and looking into a Worldmark or Marriott Lockoff.  I guess I will see what impression other owners with the changes in the units before I make a final descion.  

I am hoping for the best and look forward to more comments on thread!


----------



## KenK (Oct 5, 2006)

Try here:

http://www.hotel-online.com/News/2006_Sep_08/k.FLL.1157732908.html

If you read it carefully....the old Holiday Inn will become the USAs first "Stay Social" hotel (or condotel).  It is to compete directly with Starwoods "W" that will open 12/07 down the street.

(If the Starwoods' St Regis' opening is any guide, saying the "W" will open in 12/07 really means 6/09.)


----------



## Ahzroe (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Ken and Discodan (for the PM)!!


----------



## n2hops (Oct 7, 2006)

Ahzroe,

I'm sure you probably have this link  http://www.flbeachresort.com but, for those who don't. Take a look at that website, where I think things show a great improvement.


----------



## Ahzroe (Oct 10, 2006)

Slightly OT, but does anyone have information on converting a week at Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort to points?  Is this a permanent point conversion to own RCI points or VRI points?  If so, what would be the cost to convert (1 bedroom, fixed week 1)?  Pros/cons?

If this is too OT, let me know and I will start a clean thread.  Thank you!


----------



## KenK (Oct 10, 2006)

Think you ought to start a new thread.

Resort trades via both II (which doesn't have points {yet}), and RCI.

If RCI points, I would be very careful about converting to points $$$ wise.  It has been noted that sometimes the conversion fee charged by the resort (RCI doesn't charge much at all) may be MORE THAN if you bought another non- points week.   Another tugger reported that the points recieved would not be enough to allow trade back into the time period or size of apartment given up for points. When you sell the unit as points, you will probably get less than the conversion fee....so it might appear you gave away your week. (And remember, the lock out feature can get you two weeks for your one (not via points, however).  Check to see if II will give you an AC for a strong red week, which with the upgrades, may soon be a reality....that would give you 3 weeks a year for your one.

But there will be a bit more flexibility with points.  If it were me, I would not convert, and if I wanted another week, buy one (a 2 bed 2 bath L/O) that has been converted.  Will probably cost the same as converting a week, maybe even less.  

But, ask again, as points experts may have more ideas that might show how the possibility on a conversion benefit.


----------



## n2hops (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, along with the location and the upgrades that are in place. FLBR should be fine, considering what Trump and other companies are asking for their units.


----------

